# faire l'essence



## tie-break

Bonjour,
voilà quelque jour lorsque je regardais un film, je suis tombé sur l'expression suivante:
"ils se sont arretés à une station-service pour faire l'essence (ou de l'essence)".
Moi, j'ai toujours dit "prendre de l'essence", n'employant "faire" que dans le cas de "faire le plein d'essence".
Sagit-il d'une expression dialectale?


----------



## Agnès E.

Non, il s'agit tout simplement de français parlé et populaire. 

On fait de l'essence, on fait le plein, on prend de l'essence, on va chercher de l'essence... tout ceci est utilisé.


----------



## zaby

Bonjour,

"faire de l'essence", c'est une expression d'un registre très familier. 
J'ai remarqué qu'on l'entend de plus en plus et à chaque fois ça choque mes petites oreilles  (m'enfin, il ne va pas _vraiment_ la fabriquer son essence !)

Donc je résiste à cette expression et continue à dire "prendre de l'essence", "faire le plein" ou "faire boire Titine"


----------



## tie-break

Merci des vos réponses.
C'est drôle parce-que en italien on n'a qu'une seule façon de le dire, et c'est justement "FARE BENZINA" (faire de l'essence)!
Voilà, j'ajoute à ma liste une autre similitude franco-italienne!
merci.


----------



## Agnès E.

Oui... mais non ! 

Ainsi que Zaby l'a bien souligné, ce n'est pas vraiment une expression à apprendre. À comprendre, oui ; à utiliser, bof... mieux vaut utiliser *prendre de l'essence* ou *faire le plein* (si toutefois on veut vraiment faire le plein, bien sûr !  )


----------



## Francois114

Je serais peut-être plus tolérant que vous, Agnès et Zaby. Le TLF enregistre ce sens de _faire_ comme synonyme de "se procurer, obtenir" (rubrique E de l'article Faire) et "faire de la monnaie", "faire du bois", me paraissent appartenir à l'usage le plus correct. Aux temps héroïques de la marine à voile, on _faisait_ relâche pour _faire_ des vivres, de l'eau douce, des provisions... Que je sache, on ne fabriquait pas tout ça !

Cela dit, une inflation de _faire_ n'est jamais bonne, en effet, quand elle est le symptôme d'un manque de vocabulaire.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous, 

Tous les verbes ci-dessus ont _le_ _conducteur_ pour l'auteur de l'action.
Et en parlant de l'employé de la station service ? Qu'est-ce qu'il fait si on veut parler de son métier?  Il fait l'essence?

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, l'employé *vend* de l'essence. 

Et si c'est lui qui met le pistolet dans le réservoir de notre véhicule et fait le plein, ce qui ne se fait plus guère chez nous, on pourra dire qu'il nous *sert* de l'essence.


----------



## Philippides

Pour compléter la très bonne réponse de MC, on peut dire que l'employé "met de l'essence dans la voiture" et si l'on reste dans le registre de "faire de l'essence", on pourrait dire "le pompiste me met de l'essence"*.

_* Je conseillerais plutôt à un étranger de ne pas le dire, le comprendre si besoin suffira !_


----------



## Grop

En effet, mettre de l'essence dans la voiture est généralement ce qu'on dit quand le plein n'est pas fait.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup à tous.



Maître Capello said:


> si c'est lui qui met le pistolet dans le réservoir de notre véhicule et fait le plein, ce qui ne se fait plus guère chez nous ...


Justement et par contre, dans certains pays il est interdit, selon la loi, aux conducteurs de faire le plein eux-mêmes, ce qui va leur coûter une amende car c'est la responsabilité de l'employé de _faire de l'essence (!)***_ et dans certains pays les deux (et le conducteur et l'employé) peuvent le faire. D'où mon doute sur l'usage du verbe !


*** Est-ce correct de dire comme ça ?

------

Mais là j'ai encore des questions :

1. Par exemple dans cette photo, le garçon qui est debout (que j'appelle _l'employé_ mais je ne suis pas encore sûre que cette appellation soit correcte et je crois que
'le pompiste' de _Philippides_ serait mieux ) va faire quoi ?
Il va 'mettre de l'essence' ou 'faire le plein' ? Ou en général, c'est lui qui va 'faire de l'essence' et pas le conducteur ?



Grop said:


> En effet, mettre de l'essence dans la voiture est généralement ce qu'on dit *quand le plein n'est pas fait*.



2. Si on ne veut pas remplir tout le réservoir mais y mettre seulement quelques litres, on dit :
'Ce matin, j'ai mis de l'essence' ??? Ou; 'J'ai fait 5 litres d'essence' ???


3. Et qu'est-ce que vous diriez de 'J'ai *fait faire* de l'essence' en parlant du _pompiste_ ?



Merci beaucoup pour éclaircir ces points.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Faire le plein_ signifie remplir *entièrement* le réservoir, alors que quand on _met de l'essence_, on peut en mettre seulement un peu, par exemple 10 litres ou pour 20 euros… Autrement dit, quelqu'un qui fait le plein met de l'essence, mais le contraire n'est pas forcément vrai.



Gemmenita said:


> Par exemple dans cette photo, le garçon qui est debout (que j'appelle _l'employé_ mais je ne suis pas encore sûre que cette appelation soit correcte et je crois que 'le pompiste' de _Philippides_ serait mieux )


Oui, c'est le pompiste.  Le terme d'_employé_ étant beaucoup plus général, si vous utilisez ce dernier terme on risque de comprendre que vous parlez plutôt de la personne à la caisse…



> Il va 'mettre de l'essence' ou 'faire le plein' ? Ou en général, c'est lui qui va 'faire de l'essence' et pas le conducteur ?


Je n'utilise personnellement pas _faire de l'essence_, mais pour moi, cette expression ne s'applique qu'au conducteur qui va à la station-service et pas au pompiste s'il y en a un.


----------



## Grop

Gemmenita said:


> 2. Si on ne veut pas remplir tout le réservoir mais y mettre seulement quelques litres, on dit :
> 'Ce matin, j'ai mis de l'essence' ??? Ou; 'J'ai fait 5 litres d'essence' ???



Attention, on dirait _J'ai mis de l'essence dans la voiture_. Préciser dans la voiture me semble obligatoire. Et c'est sans doute pour ça que beaucoup de gens (dont moi) préfèrent dire _faire de l'essence_ : parce que c'est plus court.


----------



## Philippides

Gemmenita said:


> c'est la responsabilité de l'employé de _faire de l'essence (!)***_ […]
> 
> […] Ou en général, c'est lui qui va 'faire de l'essence' et pas le conducteur ?
> 
> 2. Si on ne veut pas remplir tout le réservoir mais y mettre seulement quelques litres, on dit :
> 'Ce matin, j'ai mis de l'essence' ??? Ou; 'J'ai fait 5 litres d'essence' ???


Oublie "faire de l'essence". Comme dit dans les premières réponses, c'est un usage sinon fautif, au moins familier.

Pour ma part, ce que je dirais le plus naturellement : "ce matin, j'ai remis de l'essence" (_remettre me semble plus courant que mettre, par ailleurs ici on ne précise pas si on a remplis entièrement le réservoir_) ou "j'ai (re)fait le plein" (_réservoir complet_

Pour ce que fait le pompiste ou l'employé, le verbe pourra être "servir", "mettre" voire "vendre", suivant le registre de langage.

Contrairement à Grop, il ne me semble pas obligatoire de préciser "dans la voiture. Par exemple, quelqu'un m'a prêté sa voiture et je lui dit en lui rendant ses clés "J'ai remis de l'essence" (on se doute que ce n'est pas sur les sièges).


----------



## Grop

Philippides said:


> COntrairement à Grop, il ne me semble pas obligatoire de préciser "dasn la voiture. Par exemple, quelqu'un m'a prêté sa voiture et je lui dit en lui rendant ses clés "J'ai remis de l'essence" (on se doute que ce n'est pas sur les sièges).



En effet dans ce contexte c'est évident. Est-ce que tu dirais aussi, au volant de ta voiture, "Nous allons passer par [tel lieu dit] pour (re)mettre de l'essence" ?


----------



## Philippides

Grop said:


> En effet dans ce contexte c'est évident. Est-ce que tu dirais aussi, au volant de ta voiture, "Nous allons passer par [tel lieu dit] pour (re)mettre de l'essence" ?


Sans problème oui. Pas toi ?
Il n'y a que les Dupondt pour mettre de l'essence dans leur briquet depuis une pompe.



 
Edit : J'avais récupéré une ancienne version du visuel de Tintin au pays de l'or noir. Ne dites pas aux Editions Moulinsart que j'utilise un de leur visuel !!


----------



## Grop

Non, puisque je dis faire de l'essence. Et je ne vois pas en quoi c'est si évident (je veux dire que tes remarques sur les sièges et les briquets ont l'air de sarcasmes - même si j'avoue que c'est toujours sympa de nous montrer les Dupont/d), on met du vin en bouteille mais je ne dirais pas que je mets du vin (tout court) juste parce que c'est évident que c'est dans une bouteille et pas dans un autre truc.


----------



## Philippides

Oups désolé si ça avait l'air de sarcasmes : je cherchais à trouver des exemples amusants, certainement pas à me moquer. C'est toujours délicat l'humour par écrit. 
En fait, je n'arrive pas à trouver un exemple où "mettre de l'essence" serait ambigu. 

Je suis d'accord que avec ta remarque sur le vin mais reconnais que l'on s'éloigne beaucoup du réservoir de la voiture !


----------



## Gemmenita

C'était très bien et utile tous vos discussions et exemples (...amusants).

Merci infiniment Maître Capello, Grop et Philippides.


----------

